# call me sad



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Forecast tomorrow dry..really cant wait to get out in morning and spend the morning on the car..have to say its a great feeling:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

your sad:thumb: im thinking the same though:lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Typical!! I'm working my one Saturday in seven!!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

trust you:lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

that's not good


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Have a hair cut at midday so looks like I'll be working into the dark -.-


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Sad! But I'm totally with you!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

how long is you hair:lol:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

to tell the truth here i did the interior today so i can have a bit more time on the exterior tomorrow:detailer:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

On call this weekend.Hoping for no calls so i can get the cars and van cleaned.Yes sad as well.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Wish I could


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

ok ok call me really handsome, but I cant wait to get out and spend some time on the car tomorrow:thumb::lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

why not suspal?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

warren said:


> Forecast tomorrow dry..really cant wait to get out in morning and spend the morning on the car..have to say its a great feeling:thumb:


I know the feeling. I've got tomorrow off, but, all I got off Mother was the *****y remark. "it's gonna rain tomorrow"

Working Sunday, so I've gotta clean it. It'll make a change from taking it to the hand car wash.....


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

warren said:


> ok ok call me really handsome, but I cant wait to get out and spend some time on the car tomorrow:thumb::lol:


call me stupid but there is no way im calling another man handsome:lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am thinking the same I hope. I have been laid up since 27th December with my duff back but feeling better now and really need to blow the cob webs away


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

same here but mine are customers cars so hopefully I might get home to do the sri :buffer:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

glad your on the mend shiny:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm working tomorrow so no car washing for me, the car is so filthy it has changed colour.


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

Got my papas car done yesterday! 53 plate fiesta, never had any protection whatsoever, only gave it a quick 4 hour going over and will desperately need to do it properly in the better weather. Hopefully get the VXR done tomorrow if it's dry


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

SRI.. another Vauxhall owner:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

frosty start i belive then ok afterwards:thumb:


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

warren said:


> SRI.. another Vauxhall owner:thumb:


yeah an o6 plate a sort of metallic grey best car ever owned :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Lucky you, I'll be flashing our conservatory to try and stop the waterfall we've had since boxing day!! I've rigged up indoor guttering to contain it everytime it rains:lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

top man:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Busy tomorrow so I'm hoping for a dry day sunday,its not looking too promising at the minute tho 

Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

think your right mike


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

ill be going to the gym first then carrying on from where i left off today before it started bloody raining! so yeah rather looking foward to it!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Your sad, but I'm doing mine to. In desperate need of a wash


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Out with the dog first thing then crack on..try out my new mitt..


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

what one did you get Warren?

Mike


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol I can't even trust the weather forecast even it's say is sunny... Been betrayed so many times making my neighbour think I am an idiot washing the car in the rain!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm hoping they're wrong and its dry on sunday lol :thumb:
Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Incredimitt...fingers crossed. wool ones kept falling apart.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> Lol I can't even trust the weather forecast even it's say is sunny... Been betrayed so many times making my neighbour think I am an idiot washing the car in the rain!


That's been a regular occurrence for me recently!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Last weekend mine got the full works and a coat of Reload


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Another coat of collies tomorrow.:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warren said:


> how long is you hair:lol:


Getting too long :lol:

I'll be home by one and dark by 4 so only 3 hours is pushing it :lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

you can do it kimo:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warren said:


> you can do it kimo:thumb:


Haha it's only a corsa so not massive


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

warren said:


> Incredimitt...fingers crossed. wool ones kept falling apart.


I'm quite liking flexipads merino one at the minute,but never had problems with any wool mitts falling apart tbh :thumb:

Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Had 3 do it now. don't like change normally but had a good report on polished bliss. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My mates had 3 come apart, not had a problem with my car pro yet have another on order as the Gb was too tempting


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

fingers crossed:thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Always rinse mine under the tap, never machine wash, then shake outside and hang up in the shed to dry,got meguiars ones 2 years old and still going strong this way,carpro looks a topper though,I was nearly tempted lol :thumb:

Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I did the same with mine mike, yet still fell apart.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe I'm just lucky lol,on a lighter note the weekends plans are subject to change,looks like I could get my own way tomorrow after all,and a chance to try out my metrovac sidekick :thumb:

Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

sounds good mate. once you have used a dryer you wont look back:thumb:


----------



## mick616 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hoping to fit my drl's then wash the old girl.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

drls ??


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Try not to make me look too thick...


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

me neither.................


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Daytime Running Lights


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

was just about to go to bed, have to stay up now to find out..


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Daytime Running Lights


aaaah I see :thumb:

Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

ah right. :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

you and me mike:lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Well for right now im GTB..


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

So was I, but the darts is on now 
Mike


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Was hoping kimo was going to say GTB??? then I was going to say going to say going to bed :lol: great chat guys.good nite all. enjoy the darts mike:thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Turned out nice here , just starting my mates lupo , love doing micro cars !

:thumb:


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice in bucks. Already had the gf on the phone asking if i can clean her car lol


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I am looking forward to a wee day outside if I am honest, I need to get my wee van ready to be sold. So a wash, quick polish and a few pics for Gum tree to get it down the road hopefully.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Ground is all frosty here, not a breath of wind and pure blue sky though. Sadly I have a reversing camera to wire on my dad's new Sprinter so looks like the car will be getting a bath tomorrow instead - weather is looking promising then too, woohoo.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm gutted, I've got a new car to be cleaning up and a boot full of goodies to be using but I'm working this weekend!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Really nice here, so car got a layer of Reload and a layer of HD Wax for good measures. Will do the interior Sunday/Monday!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

a bit fresh first thing here but now its great, enjoying my day out with the motor,washed , dried, wheels done now time for some glass and trim action:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Now have to do a motorway trip tonight so I'm leaving it and hoping for tomorow to be nice

Such a shame as it's perfect outside today's


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Just spent the morning stripping the LSP back on my A4 and applying a fresh coat of Angelwax Ti-22 sealant. Did the alloys as well and got two coats of PPWS&S on.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

To all those that cleaned there car today as I did well done, to those that could not hope its fine tomorrow for you.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Doing mine when i get home, in the dark again


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

done mine the other day :wave:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

All done,a late start because of frost but all done. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

Did mine today too


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

same ere, all done:thumb:


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice to be out in the sun managed to get the van & three of four family cars done.My car will be done tomorrow if weather is good.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

done my mums car today with a wash and dry then a quick spray of megs quick wax and recoated the windows with rain x.
hopefully if weather is still dry tomorrow I will give mine a going over


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

managed to get both our cars done today, even had a chance to clean up the engine bay on the R. Quite happy with how it turned out


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice engine bay!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

stolt said:


> managed to get both our cars done today, even had a chance to clean up the engine bay on the R.


Wow, could eat your dinner off that mate, not that I would as it would spoil all your hard graft.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Wow, could eat your dinner off that mate, not that I would as it would spoil all your hard graft.


haha yeah please dont...  i had done it about a year ago so it wasnt hard to shift the dirt that was on there.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

R32...any good?


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

warren said:


> R32...any good?


yeah i love it, dont see many of them and i particulary like the fact that most people just assume its a normal golf until they hear it.:thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Thirsty?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Posted mine on showroom under show us your vauxhall.all new to me can't get photos up only photobucket link...:thumb::thumb:


----------

